# My girl is gaining! how lucky am I!!!???



## skinnie minnie (May 22, 2006)

Hi folks. Just wanted to say HI and post a pic of my girl. She has recently re-gained 23 pounds (since we've been together)and has confessed a love of sweets and also the probability of gaining more, possibly a lot more. How lucky am I? I think she's gorgeous. And the sexiest woman on the planet! And I've told her so. She knows I'm an FA and is fine with it. Like I said, how lucky am I? 

View attachment 100_0370.jpg


----------



## Doctor S (May 22, 2006)

Must be a superb experience, good luck in your voyage


----------



## Still a Skye fan (May 22, 2006)

Just treat your lady right, no matter what she weighs.


My best to you both


Dennis


----------



## skinnie minnie (May 22, 2006)

I intend to. She's the best.


----------



## biackrlng (May 22, 2006)

Wow She Is Gorgeous What Is She Up To Now?? I Love Her Elbow Dimples Too  Please Keep Us Posted As To Her Progress And Yes You Are A Lucky Guy Too


----------



## Totmacher (May 22, 2006)

Lucky, lucky guy.


----------



## Markt (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, you are a lucky guy. She sounds like a nice and confident girl, not to mention she's got a very beautiful body in her picture. Keep us posted!

Best,
Mark


----------



## collegeguy2514 (May 22, 2006)

yes, you are lucky. i thought i was in the same situation you are in, until my girl dumped me.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 22, 2006)

she may be gaining but you still gotta treat her like a lady.


----------



## Totmacher (May 22, 2006)

Why would any sane man treat his gaining girl like anything less?


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 22, 2006)

well i've herd that some women around the boards arnt fond of how some guys chat about the ladies.


----------



## Urbanstark (May 23, 2006)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Just treat your lady right, no matter what she weighs.
> 
> 
> My best to you both
> ...


Needless to say.


----------



## Urbanstark (May 23, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> she may be gaining but you still gotta treat her like a lady.


Needless to say.


----------



## Leonard (May 24, 2006)

TheNowhereMan said:


> she may be gaining but you still gotta treat her like a lady.



I don't think any respectful FA need be reminded of THAT.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 24, 2006)

Leonard LePage said:


> I don't think any respectful FA need be reminded of THAT.


true i guess i'm just being over careful


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 24, 2006)

What counts is whether your girlfriend is healthy and happy. She looks great.


----------



## skinnie minnie (May 25, 2006)

You all have been very nice. And yes, my girl looks great. And yes, her health is the most impotant thing. She is very pretty and just gorgeous in my eyes. And most of all she is a wonderful woman.


----------



## JudgeDredd425 (May 26, 2006)

skinnie minnie said:


> Hi folks. Just wanted to say HI and post a pic of my girl. She has recently re-gained 23 pounds (since we've been together)and has confessed a love of sweets and also the probability of gaining more, possibly a lot more. How lucky am I? I think she's gorgeous. And the sexiest woman on the planet! And I've told her so. She knows I'm an FA and is fine with it. Like I said, how lucky am I?



Lucky you. Enjoy every inch and treat her right.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 26, 2006)

keep us updated?


----------

